# growth



## Carlota (Oct 21, 2012)

I guess it varies from bird to bird as no two are the same, but at roughly what age do cockatiels stop growing? Sheldon is 5 months old, he's still fairly little, and I just wondered when they generally finish growing and maturing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

i think one year.... though they have a long lifespan..


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They usually fill out to their adult size at maturity, which is one year old.


----------



## Carlota (Oct 21, 2012)

Ah okay! Thanks very much!


----------

